# Counter Terrorist Sniper Course



## NHPaul4 (Apr 15, 2013)

The Berlin, N.H. Police Department along with the Gorham, N.H. Police Department will be hosting a Counter Terrorist Sniper Course during the last week of August 2014. It is a great class that I would recommend not only to snipers, but all Law Enforcement or Military Personnel. LPR Elite Securities will be putting the class on, and here is the link for all the information.

http://lpresg.com/calendar/event/3/hlaq7bcvgctfcdbh9o0r7ldl5k


----------



## NHPaul4 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah not going to lie $700 is a lot, but anyone who decides to attend will be receiving some great training from world class experts.


----------

